# Iphone 3GS Display gesprungen



## Stingray93 (2. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!
Hab da mal ne Frage,
heute auf der Arbeit ist mir leider mein 3GS runter gefallen, zwar nicht selbstverschuldet, aber naja.
Jedenfalls wollte ich wissen ob jemand von euch weiß wie teuer das werden könnte, den Display/ das Glas zu tauschen?
Hab im I-net nur irgendwelche Anleitungen gefunden...wollte es wenn dann machen lassen.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt?


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Februar 2011)

Frag am besten mal bei Gravis nach, was es kosten würde.


----------



## ich558 (2. Februar 2011)

Oder du kaufst dir das Display bei z.B Amazon für 80€ und baust es anhand eines professionellen YouTube Videos selbst ein  Ich plane in den nächsten Tagen ähnliches beim Akku.


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Februar 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Oder du kaufst dir das Display bei z.B Amazon für 80€ und baust es anhand eines professionellen YouTube Videos selbst ein  Ich plane in den nächsten Tagen ähnliches beim Akku.



Weiß nicht, ob ich mir das wirklich zutraue.
Der eine Kommentar unter dem Einbausatz klang auch nicht sehr berauschend, da fehlte wohl iwie die hälfte, und das was da war...war falsch zusammengebaut


----------



## STSLeon (2. Februar 2011)

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn es nicht deine Schuld war, sollte die Haftpflichtversicherung des Verursachers die Reparatur übernehmen.


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2011)

was ist denn genau kaputt? nur das glas? dann kost 20-30 inkl neuer rahmen (empfehle ich!) und geht  einfach zu tauschen, mache das täglich merhfahc auf arbeit

akku tausch ist auch nich tso schwer...wenn mans öfter macht, denn da ist schon einiges mehr zu beachten!

Aber ansich gar kein problem, tausche mittlerweile alle teile am iphone aus, die rückschale ist halt das krasseste da man das komplette iphone auseinader nehm muss  aber macht spaß 
bei i-s-h-hannover kost frontglas tauschen nicht viel und hast sogar garantie dazu! oder machst halt selber, ist voll einfach. achte nur drauf das ud das glas MIT rahmen tauscht! weil nur glas abmachen ist total beschissn und draufkleben hällt meist nur sehr schlecht.


ich würd das ganze fürn fuffi machen, aber bei ISH Hannover bekommt ihr garantie dazu für 60€
Startseite - IPhone Reparatur 2G - 3G - 3GS - Reparatur / Hannover & Bundesweit - I-S-H Hannover)
reparatur geht dort binnen einem tag! also habt das iphone in der regeln innerhalb 2-3tage wieder!


btw nicht selbstverschuldet? lass dir ein guteachten erstellen und dann reichst du das ganze bei der verischerung ein,bekommst geld wieder inkl kosten für das gutachten  haben wir auch öfter im laden, kosten für son gutachten sind meist so 25-45€ wäre das beste!

lg norse


----------



## Stingray93 (2. Februar 2011)

norse schrieb:


> was ist denn genau kaputt? nur das glas? dann kost 20-30 inkl neuer rahmen (empfehle ich!) und geht  einfach zu tauschen, mache das täglich merhfahc auf arbeit
> 
> akku tausch ist auch nich tso schwer...wenn mans öfter macht, denn da ist schon einiges mehr zu beachten!
> 
> ...



Ist nur das Glas kaputt, die Touch funktionen sind noch vollkommen vorhanden.
Soweit ich weiß, ist das Glas doch mit dem Touch teil verklebt oder nicht?

Hast mal nen link zu so einer Glasscheibe?

Edit:
vielen dank für die Seite, ich denk mal das werde ich versuchen.


----------



## norse (2. Februar 2011)

jo ist miteinander verklebt

kann ich dir leider nicht geben, als privatkunde kann man da nicht bestellen  aber ich hab selber mit ebay angefangn, hat gereicht!


----------



## Stingray93 (27. Februar 2011)

Wollte mal ein kleines Feedback geben,
habe mein Handy wie angekündigt zur 3G-Werkstatt gesendet.
4 Tage später kam es wieder, wie neu.
Bin sehr zufrieden, und die Versicherung meines Kollegen hat den Schaden auch übernommen 
Vielen dank noch mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## norse (8. März 2011)

Na super  dann viel spaß damit und drauf das es länger hällt


----------



## MehmetB (8. März 2011)

Kann man auch problemlos selbst machen, ist kinderleicht.

Ersatzteile kaufen (bei eBay) z.B., die 2 Schrauben unten rausdrehen, Display hochheben, Kabel wegmachen, neues Display reinlegen und dann wieder umgekehrt, kann wirklich absolut jeder.


----------



## norse (12. März 2011)

hoch hebeln auf kein fall >.< und ebay zeug ist *******, die passen sehr schlecht, minderwertige qulaität auch die home buttons machen oft probleme


----------

